# Planning Objections



## FunkyMonkey (25 Nov 2015)

Stupid question probably but have to ask it if unsure, I am applying for planning in Kerry, parents own land, but we have an awkward neighbour. Does he need a genuine reason to object to planning? Or can he just object to it cause he is awkward?


----------



## Leo (25 Nov 2015)

He can object if he wishes, that is his right. However, the grounds for objection should be reasonable to be taken into consideration by the planners.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (25 Nov 2015)

Perfect, at least it has to be a legitimate reason so I should be ok thanks


----------



## Páid (25 Nov 2015)

There's a €20 fee so it will cost him money. I thought it would be higher. I also thought the second paragraph was interesting.

From [broken link removed]


> *Can I make an objection to a planning application?*
> 
> Anyone can make a submission/observation/objection on a planning file. The submission can be lodged with the planning authority within the first five weeks of receipt of the application along with the prescribed fee of €20. It should clearly state what application the submission relates to e.g. developers name, address of development and the planning reference no. if available, and must be made in writing and signed. It must state the name and address of the person/organisation making the submission and indicate an address for correspondence relating to the application.
> 
> Defamation Notice: Participants in making an observation/submission/objection should be aware that comments involving allegations of any kind against a named or otherwise identifiable person or organisation may be viewed as defamatory by the subject of the comments. Participants may be sued directly for any defamatory allegations in any submission and should avoid making such allegations. Any submissions made to the Planning Authority are made available for public inspection. Please note that in the event of any potentially defamatory allegation giving rise to legal action against it, the Planning Authority may seek indemnity from the person making the allegation. It should be understood that the Planning Authority is only concerned with issues relevant to the proper planning and sustainable development of the area and that personalized comments are generally not relevant to its deliberations.


----------



## Danny Boy (25 Nov 2015)

Yup, has to be a valid reason to be upheld.

That puts paid to the high rise apartments with the helipad in ballyduff


----------



## KOW (25 Nov 2015)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Stupid question probably but have to ask it if unsure, I am applying for planning in Kerry, parents own land, but we have an awkward neighbour. Does he need a genuine reason to object to planning? Or can he just object to it cause he is awkward?



He can put in any reason he likes. If the local council passes your planning  due to the fact he objected to the Council he can object to Board Pleanna just to hold you up more. Keep your nerve and apply early in case of delays. Allways allways go for a pre-planning meeting with the council. It costs nothing and goes a long way in helping your planning application.
Fingers crossed he does nothing.


----------



## Bronte (26 Nov 2015)

Is life worth living beside an awkward neighbour.  Alternatively, how about becoming friends with awkward neighbour so the future is bright. A box of biscuits and a chat about what you are planning with neighbour as a starting point.


----------



## so-crates (26 Nov 2015)

Reasearch first though, they have to be the right biscuits Bronte  wrong biscuits could prove disastrous!


----------



## 44brendan (26 Nov 2015)

USA assorted. Ate a whole box 1 Christmas. Do they still produce them?


----------

